# 501 + DD



## andrzejpw (Apr 23, 2002)

Does the 501 record dolby digital?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, it does


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Absolutely!

I just got around to watching the HBO original _Point of Origin_ on my PVR a while ago & it sounded spectacular in DD!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I wonder when the DVD recorders will be able to record DD?


----------

